# 1984 Ruger 77/22 question



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a Ruger 77/22 I am thinking of selling and replacing it with a CZ. It is the blued and walnut version and I would say it is in good shape. Bluing is 95% stock has some use shown but nothing terrible. It will need one new scope ring as when I disassembled it for cleaning 2 of the screws broke off in the bottom of one ring. Guess I shouldn't use clear nail polish to set my screws anymore. The stock has been glass bedded. I do not have the box. I know these have been discontinued and their prices have been holding very well. My question is, this gun was made the first year of production, 1984 and has a very low 4 digit serial number. Will this make it worth any more $$? I was thinking I would ask $550 or so. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Go to gunbroker.com and see what they have sold for


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The scope rings can be replaced but the bedding job will dock the price. Guys willing to pay top
dollar don't want a rifle that has been molested, no matter how good of a job. It's your gun you
can put any price on it you want.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I paid $350 for one two years ago with the skeleton stock. I think it’s a great rifle. You need to ask yourself will the CZ be more accurate than what you currently use? Mine is deadly accurate at 75 yards. I’d be hard pressed to find a better bolt action. And I have a average scope on it. A quick search on GunBroker and Armslisting put you a decent sale price at the $550 your asking. I don’t know if I could ever part with mine. Let us know the outcome and what you decide


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I've got a first year production 77/22 that is a tack driver. I started out with a Burris Compact 6x
but didn't like the field of view. I switched to a 4x Redfield and its my main serious 22 hunting rig.
I shot some 22 Silos with it and it held its own against Fin Fires and other expensive 22s. I've got
a bunch of 22 rifles, only 2 with scopes. The other is a early 10/22 Sporter/ K4x scope that was my
main hunting 22 until 77/22 came along. Now I use 77/22 or Marlin 39/ reciever sights for hunting.
I have two buddies that are TC nuts. They had the Contender carbines with 2x7 Leupolds. After one
session of target shooting, they decided they needed a 77/22. They bought the stainless model
with the plastic stocks. Butt ugly but shot as well as mine. Still each rifle is different. If OPs rifle is
glass bedded it must have had accuracy problems. CZs are a quality product and if I had to buy a
new 22 today that's what I would buy. The Ruger American and Savage bolt action 22s shoot very
well but are both ugly rifles.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I appreciate the responses. All good information.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

What CZ? I have the CZ 455 tacticool and highly recommend it. I’ve used it for squirrel hunting a lot, very accurate, great trigger and great action.


----------

